# Storm Video 01Jan09



## smoke_eater (Dec 26, 2007)

14" of snow with 5' drifts in place.

I hope this works sorry for the quality.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I love deep snow! It makes me happy! lol
you know its deep when you dont even go 2 feet and its coming over the top of the plow! looks like fun man!


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

i'd swear i've seen that plow somewhere b4 lol

nice vid, i was gonna suggest u-tube for posting it.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Funny...Check out 1:02 LMAO


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice video!


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

*S m r t*



pldann86;705089 said:


> Funny...Check out 1:02 LMAO


2:17 into video...Did I laugh!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice vid. thanks for sharing. seems like you guys get more snow than we do, post some more


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

http://i460.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid460.photobucket.com/albums/qq325/theonlybull/plowing/plowwithjim1.flv

here's one from the same area, same storm, differnt guy. clean up the next day


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

another from the same account

http://i460.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid460.photobucket.com/albums/qq325/theonlybull/plowing/plowwithjim2.flv


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ya cant beat movin some snow around with good tunes playing on the radio!


----------

